# WHAT'S It WORTH? ROCKWELL HARDNESS TESTER



## Charley Davidson (Sep 12, 2013)

Found this today at a shop I was at, it is for sale along with a few other items


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 12, 2013)

Low end on the bay, $300. High end, over $1000. Hope this helps?

 "Billy G"


----------



## pdentrem (Sep 12, 2013)

The shop bought a Rockwell Wilson 1A (I think) for $100, the place was shuting down. Bought a bunch of stuff but this is still in the shop, as the rest was used up or replaced over the last few years.
Pierre


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 12, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> Found this today at a shop I was at, it is for sale along with a few other items



Looks pretty good, someone has taken good care of it.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Sep 12, 2013)

Senna said:


> In that condition and if it comes with penetrators and calibration blocks I'd say $700 easily.
> 
> No penetrators or calibration blocks and I'd go around $400.



You interested in it? It has everything with it. $600.00


----------



## Charley Davidson (Sep 12, 2013)

lost my heat treating furnace by leaving it at the guys house for over a year, he sold it


----------

